# FX5 Discharging microbubbles



## Bubblebower (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi there
My FX5 is discharging a steady stream of microbubbles into the tank.
The filter media has been cleaned recently and there are no holes in the hoses.
If I shut the filter down and let it sit for a few min. On startup only a few small bubbles are emitted from the filter.
Any thoughts as to what the problem might be?
Thanks


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Are you using a polishing pad? Have you seen this? The Fluval Fx5 by Hagen


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

i kinda got this right now too looks like my water is got particles in it our something . take out the polishing pads and this might go away .this might makes sense


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

can polishing pads make your water look worse after awhile. it seems ive been using it for a month now and there is little bits every were floating in the tank. before it was crystal clear. but geos always sifting threw the gravel thou too . but my new logs have been a little slimy to so maybe the slim is breaking up into small particles dont now any info will help thou. i hope im not stealing the thunder on this thread


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

johnny, try a flagtail to clean the wood.

i dont think you can do much about the micro bubble with fx5. they are known to do that. try switching to other canister. i love my eheim, as well as all the eheim i setup for other customers.


----------



## Bubblebower (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for the replies,
I'm not using a polishing pad, but have used them in the past with no problems.
I will try cleaning the filter and media again, maybe it will go away. If not, Eheim gets the nod.
Thanks


----------

